# Prozesssimulation Software



## Rofagang (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit.
Aufgabe ist eine Simulation verschiedener Prozesse die sich in einer Anlage abspielen zu erstellen. Diese Simulation soll dann an eine SPS angeschlossen werden um die E/A´s (analog & digital) zu simulieren. Die Bedienung soll über eine Intouch Visualisierung laufen. Es ist also keine graphische Simulation notwendig.
Die Simulation soll zum einen für Testzwecke der SPS-Software (FAT) und zum anderen als Trainingsstand, um Kundenschulungen durchzuführen benutzt werden.
Was ich etwas kenne ist die WinMod Software, allerdings nur eine alte Version, mit der könnte man nicht wirklich richtig nachbilden.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Software die das kann?


----------



## Dummy (6 März 2008)

Hi,

warum soll WinMOD dafür nicht geeignet sein?
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Software gemacht und sie ist genau für diese Hardware-in-the-loop Simulationen sinnvoll! In meiner Diplomarbeit habe ich eine Anlage bestehend aus zwei Maschinen und einem Fördersystem mit WinMOD simuliert.

Allerdings kannst Du dann nicht die Simulation über eine Intouch-Visualiserung bedienen, oder soll die Anlage mit der Visualisierung bedient werden?

So weit mir bekannt ist, hat Siemens eine ähnliche Software als Konkurrenzprodukt zu WinMOD auf den Markt gebracht. Habe damit aber keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine andere Möglichkeit währe, eine gegen SPS zu schreiben, diese könntest Du dann mit Intouch bedienen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Rofagang (6 März 2008)

Hi,
Digitalsignale nachzubilden ist kein Problem.
Es war aber fast unmöglich z.B ein Temperaturprofil oder Druckverhalten (Analogsignale) nachzubilden das dem Verhalten in der Anlage nahe kam.
Aber Vielleicht geht das bei einer neueren Version besser. Am besten wäre es wenn man einen Baustein einbinden könnte in dem man das Modell des Anlagenteils als Übertragungsfunktion angibt. Wie es z.B im Simplorer möglich ist.

Es wäre gut wenn du mir deine Diplomarbeit vielleicht mal schicken könntest. Dann kann ich mir mal ein Bild machen was du für eine Aufgabenstellung hattest. Und was mit WinMod möglich ist.

Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Demoversion?

E-Mail: Steffen.Grab@online.de


----------



## marlob (6 März 2008)

Rofagang schrieb:


> ...
> Es war aber fast unmöglich z.B ein Temperaturprofil oder Druckverhalten (Analogsignale) nachzubilden das dem Verhalten in der Anlage nahe kam.
> Aber Vielleicht geht das bei einer neueren Version besser. Am besten wäre es wenn man einen Baustein einbinden könnte in dem man das Modell des Anlagenteils als Übertragungsfunktion angibt. Wie es z.B im Simplorer möglich ist.
> ...


Temperaturprofile und Druckverhalten kannst du auf jeden Fall mit der neuesten WinMOD-Version nachbilden.
Übertragungsfunktionen nachzubilden geht auch.
Ob es eine Demo gibt weiss ich nicht, aber du kannst ja mal bei WinMOD anfragen. Die sind immer sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## Dummy (8 März 2008)

Rofagang schrieb:


> Hi,
> Digitalsignale nachzubilden ist kein Problem.
> Es war aber fast unmöglich z.B ein Temperaturprofil oder Druckverhalten (Analogsignale) nachzubilden das dem Verhalten in der Anlage nahe kam.
> Aber Vielleicht geht das bei einer neueren Version besser. Am besten wäre es wenn man einen Baustein einbinden könnte in dem man das Modell des Anlagenteils als Übertragungsfunktion angibt. Wie es z.B im Simplorer möglich ist.
> ...



Hi,

meine Diplomarbeit kann ich Dir nicht geben, da diese nicht öffentlich ist.

Welche Verion kennst Du denn?

Ich habe mit Version 3.x und 4.x gearbeitet. In Beiden hast Du Bausteine für Übertragungsfunktionen zu Verfügung (PT-n,Totzeiten und Integrator).
Nach meiner Diploarbeit habe ich auch weiterhin mit WinMOD gearbeitet.

Z.B, habe ich einen selbst geschriebenen PID-T1-Regler mit WinMOD getestet. In WinMOD habe ich dafür verschiedene Strecken nachgeblidet (PT1 mit Totzeit und andere).

Was musst Du denn simulieren?

Gruß,

dummy


----------

